# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## Sweet_kisses

Ik wou even een paar vragen stellen als t kon..
Als je in de 1e week van je strip meer dan 1 x vergeten bent de pil in te nemen en je hebt wel meerdere keren onveilig sex gehad, is er dan grote kans op zwangerschap? En hoe kan je daar dan achterkomen? Gewoon nu stoppen met de pil slikken na de 1e week en wachten tot je ongesteld word, of strip eerst afmaken en dan afwachten..? En wanneer kan je een zwangerschapstest het beste gebruiken? Is het ook mogeljik om naar de huisarts te gaan om een test te doen zonder dat ouders erachter kunnen komen?

----------


## Sweet_kisses

Astubliefd geef mij antwoorden.. ik zit hier echt heel erg mee en weet niet wat ik moet doen! :S

----------


## Sylvia93

het is idd wel mogelijk om zwanger te worden als je meerdere keren vergeten bent een pil in te nemen, ik denk dat het handig is om nu gewoon je strip af te maken, en af te wachten wnnr je ongesteld moet worden, wordt je niet ongesteld in je stopweek, dan kun je voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest doen...

suc6..

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

De kans op een zwangerschap is idd heel groot als je in de eerste week meerdere keren de pil bent vergeten, en wel seks hebt gehad.
Je moet nu gewoon je pil strip HELEMAAL afmaken, pas wanneer je op de dag dat je menstruatie had moeten beginnen geen menstruatie hebt, dan pas kun je een zwangerschapstest doen. Eerder een zwangerschapstest doen heeft totaal geen zin.
Over je vraag of je bij je huisarts een zwangerschapstest kunt doen zonder dat je ouders het te weten komen kan idd gewoon. Je huisarts heeft een geheimhoudings plicht als je zestien bent geweest. (hij mag het dan alleen met je ouders bespreken als jij hem daar toestemming voor geeft.) 
Ik wil je succes wensen en laat het nog ff weten.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

